# Anyone else experiencing PayPal 2 factor authorization errors?



## MannDude (Aug 27, 2015)

When ordering a service and viewing the due invoice, trying to subscribe to recurring payments sends you to a PayPal page to login. Afterwards, you are then sent to a page to input a 2 factor auth code. When clicking, "Send SMS" to retrieve the 6 digit code an error stating, "We're sorry. There's been an intermittent communication problem. Please try again later."

About an hour has passed, and the issue persists. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## VisionGroup (Oct 9, 2015)

nope...


----------



## Licensecart (Oct 9, 2015)

never had that mate, if I was you I'd phone PayPal: +18882044481


----------



## ALN2015 (Oct 9, 2015)

No, I Have never had that issue


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus (Oct 9, 2015)

Fastest way to contact PayPal is via https://www.facebook.com/PayPal/  sometimes they don't answer phone calls or put you on hold on for 30 minutes+


----------

